# Disk image failed to mount: Device not configured



## naushadzaman (Dec 23, 2005)

Hi! I am Naushad, a new member in this forum. I am facing some problem with mounting .dmg file. 

When I want to install an application using a .dmg file and I click the .dmg file then I get the message

The following disk image failed to mount
Reason: Device not configured

I started using iBook with version Mac OS X 10.3.2 and now I am using Mac OS X 10.4.2. If you need to know, I have 9GB available in my iBook. 

I googled this problem and unfortunately cannot find much help. Only found one in http://www.macosx.com/content/faq.php/q11518/Any-Downloaded-dmg-File-Not-Opening-mounting.html. However, in solution it refers to http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=107288, which gives solution for other version of Mac, not for Tiger. 

Hope someone will be able to help me in this regard. You can also email me @ "n a u s h a d z a m a n AT g m a i l . c o m" (exclude all the spaces and quotations and replace AT with @) 

Thanks in advance. Take care. Best Regards, NZ


----------



## perfessor101 (Dec 23, 2005)

The Apple support site is offline at the moment so I can't look at the article you referenced, but often a solution for one version of OS X works for subsequent versions. I would go ahead and give the suggested solution a try even though it does not specifically refer to OS X 10.4.x


----------



## naushadzaman (Dec 24, 2005)

I want to add few more things in my post. 
1. If you want to know to answer my question, I use iBook G4 1.2 GHz. Upgraded to 10.4.3 yesterday.
2. I also want to know, does anyone with same configuration facing any problem like this? (Unable to install with .dmg file)


----------



## perfessor101 (Dec 24, 2005)

Apple's Knowledge Base is back on line and you were correct the article you found *does not apply*. Is your problem with just the one .dmg file or is it with all .dmg files?


----------



## naushadzaman (Dec 24, 2005)

This is with all dmg file. Even previously I installed applications with dmg files and it is not even working now. All dmg files fail to work with the same message.


----------



## naushadzaman (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi Professor101,
Thanks for the help. I got solution from somewhere else.. It worked now. 

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=227752
http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20031207012226892
Excerpts from the link:
I bought an iBook with OS X 10.3 and upgraded it to 10.3.1. After the upgrade, I could not mount disk images from my hard drive or burn CDs. Apparently this is a common problem after upgrading. I phoned AppleCare and this is what they had me do:
Run /Applications/Utilities/Disk Utility.
Click on &#8220;Macintosh HD&#8221; in the left column and then press the &#8220;Repair Disk Permissions&#8221; button. I don&#8217;t think this step was part of the solution to my problem.
Delete the file called /System/Library/Extension.kextcache
Delete the folder called /System/Library/Caches/com.apple.kernalcaches/
Restart
After these steps, disk images mount properly and the CD burner works.


----------



## kcar27 (Sep 24, 2008)

I tried naushadzaman's troubleshooting steps as described in the earlier (Dec. 24) post, and my problem was solved with no apparent side-effects. I'm running OS X 10.4.11, so this fix for "disk image not configured" seems to work in Tiger as well as Panther. 

In case anyone's worried about removing the extension.kextcache file and the com.apple.kernelcaches folder, they seem to have been replaced by a new file and folder in the proper places after the machine was restarted. If you're really a nervous Nelly, go through naushadzaman's troubleshooting steps but simply place the extension.kextcache file and com.apple.kernelcaches folder in the trash before restarting.


----------



## GDCFL (Feb 6, 2009)

I have been using FireFox as my default browser.  Today, I downloaded an updated version of FireFox.  The disk image will not mount.  The system say it is not configured.  

Now I have tried other disk images.  No disk image will mount.  What can I do to solve this problem?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 6, 2009)

Did you follow the recommended solution explained in this thread?


----------



## GDCFL (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes, I followed the directions.... twice.   At this time, NO disk image will mount.  A flash drive or an external hard drive will not mount either.
Any suggestions?


----------



## irisheyes (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm a newbie, rather than start a new thread I've bumped this one. Hope that's ok?

I'm using a 2GHz PowerPC G5, OS X 10.4.11, with 1 GB on one dimm

I cannot open ANY .dmg files. I have tried clicking the image, and also on a clean download used "open with" each time I received the following message

The following disk image failed to mount
Reason: Device not configured


I have followed the instructions above in this thread:- 

Firstly 
Run /Applications/Utilities/Disk Utility.
Click on &#8220;Macintosh HD&#8221; in the left column and then press the &#8220;Repair Disk Permissions&#8221; button. 
Delete the file called /System/Library/Extension.kextcache
Delete the folder called /System/Library/Caches/com.apple.kernalcaches/
Restart

That made no difference.

I then tried bobw's advice here http://macosx.com/forums/mac-os-x-s...752-panther-disk-image-mounting-failed-2.html

That made no difference.

Any advice would be welcome and I'm not a techie, so simple language would be most appreciated. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## goodsyd (Jul 3, 2010)

irisheyes said:


> I'm a newbie, rather than start a new thread I've bumped this one. Hope that's ok?
> 
> I'm using a 2GHz PowerPC G5, OS X 10.4.11, with 1 GB on one dimm
> 
> ...


I am having THIS exact problem.  Did you ever fix it? Running 10.4.11. I have deleted those 3 files/folder again and again. Rebooting again and again. I am having trouble with my battery not charging and so I wanted to update my system. Then every time I tried opening the .dmg files it came up with the warning message, Disk failed to mount. Device not configured.  HELP!

The only thing that I have read to do THAT I HAVE NOT DONE is find another Mac that can mount the .dmg file and put that onto a CD to bring to my Mac already mounted.  I do not know anyone who has another Mac.

Does ANYONE know what I can do to download updates and actually open the dmg files without this warning?

THANKS!


----------



## irisheyes (Jul 5, 2010)

Goodsyd, the final advice I received was to do a reinstall of the OS. I didn't do that, didn't want to risk losing stuff. Am planning to get laptop soon, so will probably do a clean install then.


----------



## Annoyed (Sep 25, 2011)

I followed these steps:

http://hints.macworld.com/article.php?story=20031207012226892&msg=15

and now my computer won't start up at all anymore!!!


What the heck do I do now? Tried resetting the PMU and that other thing, but it doesn't help.

All i get is the gray screen with a "forbidden sign". 

Never had that problem before I followed the "advice" in this thread, so nothing should be physically wrong with my computer. So don't tell me that my drive is fried or any bollocks like that, cause I know it isn't the case. 

Powerbook G4, 1,67 Mhz. OS 10.4.11


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 25, 2011)

The 'prohibited' sign means that some needed part of your OS X system is missing, or in the wrong place, or just corrupted, so most likely you removed the wrong file, or some important part of your system is now corrupted somehow. This can sometimes happen when moving or deleting important system files, so not much you can do now, except fix it with a repair install of your OSX
Easiest, and quickest way to fix this (and should also have the side-benefit of fixing your original problem) is to boot to your OS X Installer DVD, and run the installer, choosing the option to Archive & Install. Be sure to also check the sub-option to keep your files and settings. 
This will install a fresh OS X system, keeping all your settings and your own files and other installed apps should be as you left them (except they will be working now!)
Your OS X system, though working again, will be as up-to-date as the installer version, so you should run your Software Update until no more updates appear.


----------



## Annoyed (Sep 25, 2011)

DeltaMac said:


> The 'prohibited' sign means that some needed part of your OS X system is missing, or in the wrong place, or just corrupted, so most likely you removed the wrong file, or some important part of your system is now corrupted somehow. This can sometimes happen when moving or deleting important system files, so not much you can do now, except fix it with a repair install of your OSX
> Easiest, and quickest way to fix this (and should also have the side-benefit of fixing your original problem) is to boot to your OS X Installer DVD, and run the installer, choosing the option to Archive & Install. Be sure to also check the sub-option to keep your files and settings.
> This will install a fresh OS X system, keeping all your settings and your own files and other installed apps should be as you left them (except they will be working now!)
> Your OS X system, though working again, will be as up-to-date as the installer version, so you should run your Software Update until no more updates appear.



First of all, I did not remove any other files than the two provided in the so-called "advice". They were both easy to find and one would have to be completely retarded to mistake them for any others.

The advice in this thread is the one and only reason why nothing works on my computer right now.


It even tells me that my installation disc is scratched, which I assure you IT IS NOT.

Disc utility (from the same installation disc) tells me two "minor problems" need to be fixed. I also assure you that they are not "minor". 

Then it tells me that the problem "can not be fixed", which is also complete bollocks since all the trouble arose from those two damn files in the "advice". 


Nothing works here now. Nothing what-so-ever and Im so furious I could kill that person who came with the advice since my exam is tomorrow and I'll probably lose my work here.

I wish that person who wrote that article would just shut the fuck up in the future and let people who actually know what they're doing be in charge of "giving advice".

And most of at all it's my own fault for not seeing it coming when that person actually wrote that he "didn't know what actually fixed it and deeeerp deeeerp derrrrrrrrp".


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 25, 2011)

This falls under the old idea "Stuff happens!"

I misunderstood your first post, where you appeared to be asking for help.

Please try to not let your frustration make you miss a good recommendation (in spite of an 8-year old post that didn't help you for whatever reason).

In the event that you choose to take someone else's advice here:
Your first attempt at a fix failed, for unknown reasons. Your symptoms now (the prohibited sign at boot) leads me to recommend that an OS X reinstall using the Archive & Install option is your best option now.


----------

